# Pittsburgh, PA F GSD needs rescue or contract



## germanchick68

Please help me save this GSD .She has failed her BA at my local shelter where I volunteer.I have untill tomorrow 12:00 noon to find a rescue to pull her or she is going to be killed.This Shepherd came in as a stray but you can just tell she was someones pet ,she is one year old has been well fed ,groomed and even her nails are trimed nicely.I had her outside twice this morning and I had no proplems with her ,she sat and gave me paw and even some licks in the face.The shelter has her as very agressive (tried to bite a staff member???)If you willing to help me save her you must have an adoption contract or mission statement.
CALL ME ANY TIME OF NIGHT we have to save her ,please
412-770-5043
Even if you know someone who can help ,please forward this ,thank you
I don't know how to list a picture of her but I have one on my cellif you are serious of saving her 
She is a pure breed and tan/tanish light brown color with a dark face


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Please familiarize yourself with the rules of this forum - they are in sticky threads at the top of the forum. Thread titles must follow a particular format. Thank you.


----------



## Emoore

Unfortunately, most rescues' rules will not allow them to take a dog with a bite history. For liability reasons, they cannot adopt out a dog that has been known to bite someone.


----------



## katieliz

note to the OP...with a very public plea such as this, please be so very careful...there are too many crazies out there, and (so very sad to say), much worse things for an animal than euthanasia. be aware. take care, i know you want to help this dog and i wish you (and her) good luck.


----------



## dazedtrucker

Wish I could help you... at least I can give your thread a "bump" up. Have you called every rescue in the area? Maybe a Craigstlist ad explaining the situation? I realize there are crazies out there, but they are not in the majority...I would try it. Never know who might answer, seriously. 
I just rehomed a bunch of fish...Criagslist ad, 6 hours, found a great old couple who took all of them...worth a shot.


----------



## RebelGSD

Was there a bite or is itb just a tried to bite situation?
It is a huge difference and knowing the circumstances might help.


----------

